# Filming



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

tri pod or hand held


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I use a strap mount onto the top of my stabilizer for my Epic Cam.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

*epic cam*

how does that setup work for you...is the video pretty good? Is it cumbersome?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Flyboy718 said:


> how does that setup work for you...is the video pretty good? Is it cumbersome?


It's allright, when it's strapped onto the top of my stabilizer in the video the bow sounds loud, the video is pretty good, but it is best to have a lighted nock so you can see the arrow fly and it needs to be on a 2x zoom to see the target close. Over all it's pretty good, and it takes really good pictures.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I use the Muddy Outdoors Camera Arm System.

More on the expensive side... but worth every penny. Very easy to film your own hunts. and of course to have someone film yours


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Free hand most the time tuck the elbow in and you can hold fairly steady
but i'm hoping to make a camera arm this summer and tri pod dont work well in tree stands


----------

